# Rifle Hunt Missouri Public Land



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Been hunting OH for a few yrs and want to change it up for gun season. This is a last minute decision and I am willing to swap some info if anyone would like OH for MO public land. Been looking at NE MO currently and if anyone has had any experience, good or bad, I would like to hear it. 

Looking for info on hunting pressure, amt of deer seen and quality of bucks. 

Thanks for any PM's or info posted here. If we go I will post pics and details if we have any. 

CT


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I hunted here a lot when I lived in the area mostly with bow, but some gun also. Beautiful scenery, & some beautiful bucks seen/shot Great hunting, low hunter pressure, camp wherever you want to (rustic). I know the Cassville area tract the best.....excerpt form the link I will post..."
*Cassville District* 
The 70,000-acre Cassville District spreads across parts of Barry and Stone counties in extreme southwest Missouri. This area is primarily composed of forest and contains a mosaic of cedars and hardwoods. Primitive camping is permitted throughout the area. 
"Deer hunting in the forest here has declined in recent history, even over the last three years since I've been an Agent in Barry County," said Missouri Department of Conservation (MDC) Agent, Mark Creed. "Generally, folks are concentrating their efforts up north for deer hunting which has really opened up the forest to less hunters. 
There is a good deer population in this region with not many hunters in the National Forest here." For just $6.00 you can purchase a map of the Cassville, Ava and Willow Springs Districts. There are lots of private ownership in broken blocks that the state map doesn't show. The district map clarifies the boundaries along with roads and other details. 
For additional information and an area map, call the USFS district office in Cassville at 417-847-2144. 

http://www.modeerhunter.com/stories/marktwainforrest.aspx
http://www.qdma.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42203


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Im headed to NE MO Friday for a week bowhunting public land. It will be my first try there and I'll post a report. I'm not sure what kind of pressure to expect for archery but I've heard public areas are pretty busy during rifle season. Some areas are ML only and may get hit less. That is just information I've come across while researching my hunt.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks guys and good luck next week!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Headin to St Louis area on 300 acres with a good friend out there. Weekend looks awesome for weather and they should be in chasing/searching mode.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Skibum said:


> Im headed to NE MO Friday for a week bowhunting public land. It will be my first try there and I'll post a report. I'm not sure what kind of pressure to expect for archery but I've heard public areas are pretty busy during rifle season. Some areas are ML only and may get hit less. That is just information I've come across while researching my hunt.


Good luck bum. I gun hunted in chilicothe a few years ago on private. I met a local down there who let us park our trailer on his property. He mentioned a large chunk of public land near there. He said the pressure was light durring bow but did get more durring gun. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Looking forward to trading stories on your Ohio hunt Brad. This is my first venture out of state for white tails. Should be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Skibum said:


> Looking forward to trading stories on your Ohio hunt Brad. This is my first venture out of state for white tails. Should be fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Yeah im pretty excited. I was suppose to leave today, but im taking a friend now and we cant go till the 6 th. I love the adventure of hunting out of state.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

My friends bailed so I'm leaving Friday solo. Would prefer the company and help if needed but also looking forward to being only on my schedule.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Had a great stay with an old hs friend....nice accommodations and great food/beverages/company etc....he has permission on a beautiful 240 acres on a river, ag etc.. Sign was all over, huge rubs, just starting to scrape. Hunted Friday evening...saw 3 bucks, 1 was a dandy..no shot.

Between Sat and Monday...things really slowed down and buck activity during light was minimal...saw does everyday and would jump a buck or two everyday walking in/out. We thought by Friday results, they were in search mode, but it just really went dead for the most part. I did end up arrowing a button buck to fill a tag...25 yd shot, perfect placement, went 20 yds and dead. 

Nice to get to hunting and getting away...by Monday it was 73 degrees and hunting in a tshirt. St Louis area.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

beer and nuts said:


> Had a great stay with an old hs friend....nice accommodations and great food/beverages/company etc....he has permission on a beautiful 240 acres on a river, ag etc.. Sign was all over, huge rubs, just starting to scrape. Hunted Friday evening...saw 3 bucks, 1 was a dandy..no shot.
> 
> Between Sat and Monday...things really slowed down and buck activity during light was minimal...saw does everyday and would jump a buck or two everyday walking in/out. We thought by Friday results, they were in search mode, but it just really went dead for the most part. *I did end up arrowing a button buck to fill a tag...25 yd shot, perfect placement, went 20 yds and dead.
> *
> Nice to get to hunting and getting away...by Monday it was 73 degrees and hunting in a tshirt. St Louis area.


Congrats!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just back from 6 days hunting public land in NE Missouri. I never took a shot but had a fun trip. There are some giant deer there but it's tough hunting. There were quite a few camps of bow hunters so the deer are hunted and they act like it. I did see deer and ended up passing a yearling 8 pt but I worked hard. I saw a couple big bucks taken off private land and one monster that came from public. The hunter was from Florida and he may have been the most excited hunter I ever met. I can't blame him. It was the biggest buck I've ever seen. It is nice country and I met some good people. From what I've heard, I would be hesitant to hunt public areas during rifle season. It sounds like they are very busy. Bow was fine and late ML sounds okay.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Curious to know why your giving up on Ohio public? I lost my lease down there and am hesitant on the public, though some do well. I know good bucks are there but are hard to hunt. Thinking of hunting Shawnee.... Any info appreciated...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got back from shawnee. Rough, wild,ruugged and remote. Probably the roughest area i have ever hunted. I loved it. Had 2 shooters with no shots. Cant wait till next year.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well after the deer we are seeing this season in OH we probably aren't going to give up on it. We haven't killed one yet but have seen 8 bucks from 120-150 inchers on state land in Central OH. 

Reason for originally wanting to leave is b/c we started the hunt 3 yrs ago with a group of us and 2 of the guys can't get along. My brother and I were thinking about adventuring out on our own and NE MO was one of the areas we were thinking about. We won't be going there this yr as we are going to stick with our spot in Central OH for the remainder of this yr. 

Next yr we will be in IA so hopefully we can check out MO while we are out that way.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Skibum said:


> Just back from 6 days hunting public land in NE Missouri. I never took a shot but had a fun trip. There are some giant deer there but it's tough hunting. There were quite a few camps of bow hunters so the deer are hunted and they act like it. I did see deer and ended up passing a yearling 8 pt but I worked hard. I saw a couple big bucks taken off private land and one monster that came from public. The hunter was from Florida and he may have been the most excited hunter I ever met. I can't blame him. It was the biggest buck I've ever seen. It is nice country and I met some good people. From what I've heard, I would be hesitant to hunt public areas during rifle season. It sounds like they are very busy. Bow was fine and late ML sounds okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at a taxidermist in Memphis, Mo. and I believe I held these antlers in my hands. Very nice buck! The taxi told me the hunter was from Florida and killed on public. It's got to be the same deer. Sure looks like it. He had several bucks that had been brought in this season in the 150's +. He had some incredible deer. You just don't see them like that here. I was stunned at what I saw in that taxidermy shop.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> I was at a taxidermist in Memphis, Mo. and I believe I held these antlers in my hands. Very nice buck! The taxi told me the hunter was from Florida and killed on public. It's got to be the same deer. Sure looks like it. He had several bucks that had been brought in this season in the 150's +. He had some incredible deer. You just don't see them like that here. I was stunned at what I saw in that taxidermy shop.


That was the guy. He took it to a local taxidermist. Small world.


----------

